# Hi Everybody



## ezlead (Feb 15, 2008)

I have been coming to this websight for some time as a guest.
I like the aviation photos and paintings.
After looking through a lot of the forums,I really like the way you handle a lot of different issues.
I am former;Marine,Vietnam Vet,A-6,EA-6,RF-4b driver.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard ez glad to have you here. Feel free to tell us some of your experiences and whatnot


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2008)

Hallo Ezlead,
Nice to read you here.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, ezlead. We have another USMC pilot aboard,
Matt, goes by the name of mkloby. Just got his wings a few months
ago and is in training for the Osprey. Enjoy the place.

Charles (USN ret)


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome. Hope you stay around and contribute a little.....or a lot.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, EZ!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the site ezlead.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to family mate!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 17, 2008)

G'day and welcome ezlead.


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome ezlead, Looks like you probably have some good stories to tell about A-6's and RF-4's. Start a thread maybe?


----------



## A4K (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome mate! 
Ditto Doug's comment, be great to hear any stories you could tell.

Evan


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi there EZ and ditto as well to Doug's comments; I'm interested in Vietnam air warfare.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site EZ


----------



## plan_D (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site, Ez. And a salute to your service.


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Dec 11, 2010)

I salute you my man!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 12, 2010)

Ooops, have we had a time warp or something. First posted 16 Feb 2008.......................revitalised today


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thought the same earlier....


----------



## P40NUT (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

